# cramps and backache can it still be positive



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am now 14 days post EC and last night I had awfull backache/cramps, period cramps, dull heavy tops of legs and (sorry for this) when i wiped after a pee a blob of old progesterone came out and in it was a v.small amount of brown tissue.  Nothing today but i feel like i do when im on my AF.  I normally start off with that or spotting so i dont know what to think.  Although saying that im never normally as uncomfortable at night like that.  Im really worried that the progesterone is just delaying my period and it will be a BFN of friday. Aah! what a roller coaster. Any thoughts?


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hey Silver,

I too am feeling crampy and like AF is around the corner. I am testing on Friday too and am also worried that the progesterone is delaying my period and it will be a BFN. I am pleased in a way that I am not alone in feeling like this and I just wanted to say good luck for friday, I hope we both get BFP's,

Stef xx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Feeling exactly the same - having a really negative emotional day. Found this from one of the other posts and feeling a lot better after having a read through though - if you havent seen by any chance then give it a look

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

Big group hug to us all! 

How much loo roll have you gotten through?! Going to the loo so much I feel like the Andrex pup will be living in a luxury kennel!!!


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Well we will all have to try and keep each other positive this week. Thanks for the link rosalita it does make me feel a tad better, Stef x


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi ladies

Thanks for your replies. I feel better now, great poll.  Bit scared and down today because one of my very good friends is going through ivf and is one week behind and she had two blasto's to put back as far as i can tell, and although i am so excited for her I had a pang of jealousy and sadness because we were only left with one.  I'm so afraid it wont work for us and I'm scared how it will effect my relationship with my friend.


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

I know how you feel, my niece just told me recently (only 18yrs old) that she was about 12 weeks pregnant, I am not only feeling really jealous but annoyed that she has fallen pregnant so easily. It means yet again I will be a "Great" Auntie for the third time (am already an auntie 14 times) and I just feel like its never gonna happen for me!

It must be hard with your friend but good too inthe fact that you can comfort each other in the 2ww. Just try to keep thinking positive about your little embie and sending it good thoughts,

Stef xx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

hi all, just to let you no i am to in the dreaded 2ww and have been feeling the same. af pains!!!! they dont last very long but they just keep coming. i have people telling me its a good thing and people telling me its a bad thing. i just dont no what to think.
It seems like everyone is a bit down so lets get our PMA up we have gone this far so dont let it beat us!!!!!!!



                


is any of you having hot sweats??
good luck to all


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hey Debs,
There really do seems to be 2different opinions and I have come to the conclusion today that I will try not to stress (as much)and that I will find out on my OTD one way or another, there is nothing I can do to change the outcome now so what will be will be - gosh, I sound as though I am in control and quite sensible all of a sudden, lol. 

I have had hot sweats but that was the first couple of days after ET, the main thing is these AF feelings that I get every month but usually I come on straight away after a day of these pains so I am hopin it just stays away,

When  is your test date?

Good luck,     for everyone,

Stef xx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

my test date officially is the 18th oct. but im going to test fri as my df is going wotking away in canada for 6 weeks   an want him to be there. i was actually against early testing but found my clinic actually make you wait 18 days  . i had ET on 30.09.10 and OTD 18th   


going to test on otd too just incase


hope you get the result you want xxxx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

How are we all today?  Fit and well I hope

I dont think I have had any sweats as such - maybe during the night where I have had to throw off a cover a handful of times - come to think of it - that is sweats isnt it!!!!!!    Sorry decided I have gone a bit mad!! 

My clinic does 2 and half week wait too.  Last cycle I tested the day before - for some reason I already knew it hadnt worked so just wanted to confirm.

Hope everyone is OK today - not long to go for our BIG TEST DAYS.  Steffydill - agree with you though it is hard - the outcome will be what it will be so no point stressing - I think I feel more relaxed this time than last cycle.

Yes - the other babies popping up all over is a blinking nuisance isnt it - there has been a baby explosion in our road (someone who I dont know passes with new twins - obviously dying to ask her if its an IVF job!), neighbour 1 has given birth last week - day after my tx - great, neighbour 2 due anytime in next 2 weeks - should tie in champion with my OTD I reckon    The insensitivity of Neighbour 1 is amazing as well - we have had a week by week run down of her pregnancy problems.  Thought DP was going to clout her one week when she moaned on how badly done to she was and how would she cope with 3 kids - oops!  And dont even mention workplace - breeding like rabbits springs to mind!

xx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi All,


Debs - that is a long 2ww  -  I had my ET the day after you on the 1st Oct and my test date is this Friday so I dont think it will do any harm to test before your DF goes away, lots of   that you get your BFP.

Rosalita - it is amazing how insensitive people are in general they dont seem to have a "stop, let me think before I open my big mouth" button, and as for poeple whingeing about their children thats enough to make me want to knock them out   Lets hope that you can join the masses with a bfp soon,    

Silver - I hope you are ok, your OTD is the same as mine on Friday isnt it? It seems to take forever to get through and symptom sspotting doesnt stop no matter how many times you tell yourself to just wait, I think every woman that has ever done IVF, IUI, ICSI etc etc deserves a medal for how excrutiating this wait is.

Afm, I am feeling much more positive today, I have been given another week off work my doctor has written a sick note saying "recovering from a gynae operation" so no stress there even though I know my boss isnt particularly happy that I am off again but I just cant face it until I know whether this has worked or not. I have been feeling desperate to test and have used a few of the cheapies I ordered on the internet, nothing as yet but far too early but cant help myself!

Take care ladies, keep the positivity going,

Stef xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey girls looks like there is a few of us testing on friday.  Baby dust to us all.  Ive had some strange cramps off and on but they seem to come around 6, 7pm and its like someones squeezing me from my front to the back.  Ive never had back cramps like this so im praying its a good sign  .  I also had some pubic pain today but i also feel like i have a bit of a uti.  .  This might be gross but how do u feel about having sex again with these yucky pessaries. its horrible inside. sorry.x


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hey,

Silver - with regards to sex I was told not to during 2ww, I think every clinic is different but mine were very adamant about the no sex rule. As for the pessaries I have been putting them up the bum  as I couldnt stand the mess the last time and it made me feel constantly like I was getting thrush - YUK (sorry TMI). I asked my nurse and she said it was fine to do it eaither way and tbh its much less mess up the back way so maybe you could try that.

Hopeyou are keeping well and not going too   in this 2ww. Roll on Friday!

Stef xx


----------



## Jef74 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi ladies
My et was last weds so am nearly half way through my 2ww. Today is my first day back at work and have quite strong period like pains. Was fine for a day or 2 after et but the last few days they have become stronger daily. 
Have also be very emotional today. Not sure if that's related to being back at work or the fact that I feel like my period is about to start.
Good luck to all. 
Here's hoping that we are the luck ones.


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hey Jef,

Welcome to what is known as "2ww from hell" and I am sorry to hear you too are feeling emotional, crampy etc it is just part of it I am afraid but at least you know we are all in the same boat. The period like pains are pretty much felt by everyone and I think it must be down to the hormones, the pessaries and the whole questioning of every twinge so try not to worry altho easier said than done
You are nearly halfway through it though so thats good and just try to keep thinking positive about the whole process (altho I have had major ups and downs this week and last)

I will keep   for all of us on this thread and   to you,


Stef xx
Stef xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bring on friday.!!!. i was having a naughty afternoon nap and was woken up with cramps and sneezing made it worse argh!


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Silver, I too am guilty of the afternoon nap although less of a nap and more of a full days sleep, went to bed the other day at 2pm and DH woke me up at 7pm  

ROLL ON FRIDAY,

xx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

your not the only ones, i keep enjoying my afternoon nap    
why the hell not i think we have a dam good excuse   
enjoying the time i have off work doing nothing much apart from pottering round the house and napping oh and searching ff


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi Deb,

I too love being off work however my FF obsession has now overtaken my knicker checking obsession and my poas obsession, dont know if thats a good thing  

And yes, your right we DO have a damn good excuse,

Stef xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha ! wish I could sleep that long.  Ive not been knicker checking because ive had nothing at all now since thursday or friday when i had tiny bit of brown and i can tell whats up there after doing pessary.  However i doubt anything could get passed all that dryed up cream. YUK!.xxx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

any of you ladies suffering with thrush type symptoms from the pessarys?


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi Debs,

I did the last time I used the pessaries which is why I put them up the back way this time - much better!!!! I cant be doing with all the mess the front way  

Stef xx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

its awful isn't it!!!! think im going to have to use bk door   
did you use anything for the thrush, just need to know if its safe to do so   
cheers hun xx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi Deb, I think its ok to use something for the thrush as I read another post that said yes but to be sure just ring your clinic to ask what they recommend. It definately goes away once you use the back door,  

Stef xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello.  I havnt really had thrush symptoms but does feel a bit horrible down there and ive noticed either my wee smells a bit or something else sometimes.  I had a rubbish nights sleep.  couldnt sleep because of the cramps and had to get up to take paracetamol.  feel bit better this morning but still not myself.  Also had some strechy pain for a bit but i have resigned myself to the fact that this probably isnt normal and it probably wont be a BFP on friday.  xx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Dont give up Silver, I have had pretty much the same sysmptoms and I am feeling really positive today and feel happy that only a few more days to go,

Yay Friday whoop whoop!

Stef xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi ladies
just been reading through your replies and have the exact symptoms of each and everyone. this will be my last 2ww and after so many 2wws you would think i will knwo better  but no, I still dont have a clue. Ive taken pregnyl in this 2ww and it dont normally delay AF for me so Af is due either Wed or Thursday, I ovulated early hours of the morning on thursday almost 2 weeks ago

clinic has my OTD as 18.10 but Ive deicded to test on 16.10 assuming Af has not arrived by then.
I had crampiness, sore boobs 5 days ago but then nothing for 3days and since yesterday backache, crampiness and boob ballooning, would like to test on Friday but at work and dont really wanna know, it will just spoil my day,  I think for me best thing is to wait and see whether AF arrives or not, dont want to wait precious teststicks.

i also sneeze, sleep well though, no probs there  

Wishing you BFPs on Friday
Danni xxx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi Danni,

This 2ww is a minefield isnt it? Every symptom is picked apart to ask the question am I or arent I? Its a b***** nightmare and I think if I have to go through this again then I will cry!! It is by far the worst part of the whole thing because the whole time I am hoping for the best outcome of course.

Best of luck for your test day,     for you

Stef xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ive caved and am getting a blood test done today. Will phone for results tomorrow lunchtime when hubby home. . will let you know. oh god.xx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Silver, how did you get that done, where did you go? I want one!  !!!!!!!!! Good Luck,


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Blinking heck - I did a mega response on here this morning and it hasnt shown!    So I am still here!!

Mind you it was like Picaddilly Circus where I was typing with DH, mother and father all in and out of the room - got me nice and grumpy as I felt like everyone was trying to take a peak at what I was writing.  Nosy parkers!!

I'll try to remember what I was saying!

I was agreeing with Stef - back door much preferable to front door - stays in place longer (I know the clinic only say 20 mins but my thoughts are the longer it is in situ the best chance the drugs have - not that I want it to be there for 5 years you understand!  ) and also much much less messy.

Debs - Thrush - check with clinic but mine says that you can use over the counter preparations to sort it out - but like Steffydill not a problem with the back door!

(Just had to take a break to unzip tight zip on jeans!  May be IVF bloat or Maltesers - a girl needs something to cheer her up)

Steffydill - so chuffed with your         today!  Just the job.  I've just been for a nice walk in the woods with DP so feel boyed up too!  And obviously this will lead to a naughty afternoon nap - ladies I am so pleased that it is not just me - its hilarious and becoming a joke - lay on sofa, put on Deal or No Deal, watch, miss end and money won, watch Come Dine with me, miss points scored and whats cooking.  Hope I can stay awake for Jamie!  Never slept this much last cycle - but feeling much more relaxed this time.  Big Fat EXCELLENT on your 2 - 7pm nap!

Silver1 - sorry but got a small confession that the smelly wee part of your post made me laugh - and I dont really know why!!  However I am glad to hear this as I have also been getting paranoid about that but wasnt sure whether my nose was being more sensitive??!  Yes Silver - how can you get a blood test done so early?   that it is good news for you.  Sorry you didnt sleep so well - yes the cramps are not pleasant are they - I didnt laugh at that bit of your post I promise.  Hope you squeezed a Naughty Nap in somewhere in the day

Danni - your comments re the Pregnyl were interesting - I have been taking this (and did for last cycle when AF didnt arrive until after test) and was wondering if I could get AF before test with this so thanks for confirming my suspicions

Jef74 - yup  your definitely a fully signed up member of the 2ww gang - earlier in this thread I posted a poll link which might cheer you up - not to be despondant and think it is period pain - could be a positive thing

Ah well - I think my  nap beckons  ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz

XX


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Rosalita you really made me laugh with that post  and I have to confess for some reason Silver I found the smelly wee thing funny too, it must be hysteria or something as I am now typing and really laughing, Rosalita you are a tonic thats for sure!!
Still feeling positive for all of us, 
Lots of love to you all,

Stef xx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahh good - glad I cheered someone up - I love a good titter!  Have to try and retain sense of humour during all of this otherwise I get so down.

Do you think we should tell the front door users about what the gorgeous pessaries do in terms of the marbling effect when they reappear?  Is that TMI and/or is it just me?!  

xx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

No its not just you but I am  

Cant even type properly, ha ha ha

You have again made my day,

Stef xx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh good Stef- someone with my (sometimes) warped dry sense of humour!  

My back ache is at all time high this afternoon - mind you that is probably because I have foregone my Naughty Nap to have a good look round the site so sat at the pc for too long  .  On my last cycle I was heard to mutter 'if you ever catch me on a forum then you have permission to shoot me!'.  Hehe !  I said this as I did take a quick peek and found it really distressing to read all the sad stories.  However I think I am in a better frame of mind this time round and am finding the forum really helpful - had yet another look at the brilliant poll on the Af pains during 2ww that resulted in a BFP - its keeping me sane/hopeful that one.

Best go - I can see DP coming in  - I'll be getting a lecture as it will appear that I have not moved from the PC since he left for work - which in essence is correct.    Dont panic girl, you can fib about leisurely Naughty Nap, feet up blah blah

catch you all soon

xx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Please can I point you to our 2ww thread ~ TTC with TX http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247730.0 this is where the ladies who are on their 2ww chat and find support.

Many thanks

Frankie B


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Mind if I join you?  I am also on the 2ww with test date this Friday.  I had cramps last night so thought period was on the way, woke up this morning and nothing but then discovered the Prgestorone can delay your period anyway so unlikely to come until you stop taking them.

At work all day today and yesterday, all I have done is look up every success story, looking for hope that I could be one of them.

This is sooooo difficult!

Keeping everything crossed that we all get our BFP this week!

x


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi

Bambino -  you have the same otd as me and yes this wait is so difficult. I hope you find comfort in speaking to the rest of us in this 2ww. Rosalita definately helps in cheering us up  !!

Rosalita - I was exactly the same about forums etc before this IVF journey and thought it was cheesy and naff but I couldnt have coped with this whole process without it, now my DH is home so I too have to pretend I have done something other than be on FF and google evry symptom in the book,

Good Night ladies,

Stef xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Stef,

Yeah, I noticed that too, I have been very calm up until now and am now seriously going .

I have read through all the posts andthey have made me chuckle, you have to laugh or you will cry!

Night.

x x


----------



## sara76 (Sep 7, 2010)

hi lovely ladies can i join u on this board 
i am in the same condition my otd is on 21 sep and i am having af like pain and backache which i alwys had before af  . good luck all


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

OMG - I just couldnt help myself with my POAS obsession, my OTD isnt till Friday but on the clearblue digital its says pregnat 1-2 weeks - it is BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy 

I know I have such a long way to go but after 10 years of peeing on a stick I finally have a good result

Best wishes to all of you ladies and thank you so much for all your posts, esp Rosalita who has cheered me up no end! I am  for you all to get your BFP's.

Keep posting, I want to hear how everyone is getting on,

Lots of love Stef

XXX


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hii ladies Do you mind if i join in please?
I am on 2ww too and experiencing all of these, more so backache. My test date is next tuesday, if i can hold out til then!! I too am constantly napping when i'm not eating  I havent been getting up til late 10.30/11am  and still having afternoon naps.

Rosalita- You have made me chuckle with yur posts and put a much needed smile on my face

Stef- Congratulations hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Welcome Suzie, my naps have lasted sometime 5 hours so it seems like its a good sign!!!! I will   that you have a good result, xxx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Steff congratulations!!!!!!!!! so pleased for you.  . You cheeky monkeys!!!!!.   . My smelly wee is no laughing matter!!!!  . Here is something else weird. it looks a bit like after you've had asparagus but with out the smell!. ha ha. Hmm as you can tell by my early post im up again tonight with bad back cramps and pain down the front of my right leg. What the hell??. Starting to really worrry me. As for naps, none and cant sleep at night. maybe thats a bad sign.  I also dreamt last night when i managed to sleep that i sniffed on my downers by accident . God i am going  ..  I was told to arrange blood test or do pee test, so over here we have to phone the specialist group and they just fitted me in same day.  Get results at lunchtime today. Wish me luck. may be a glass of wine tonight for me instead though .


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Blimey Silver that was early this morning, bless you! I wish you the best of luck for lunchtime today I will  for a BFP for you, let us know later how you get on,

xx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Steffydill -  says WAYHAY
Thats fantastic. I'm sat with a little tear in my eye for you - I promise it happiness and not the sore (.) (.) giving me jip!          Wow. You must feel absolutely elated. Absolutely fantastic. I'm so chuffed for you.
Right - Dr Rosalita recommends lots of Naughty Naps (yes even when back at work ) for you and take it easy. I'm just thinking of you sat on the throne for a constant 10 year pee-athon too (I did know what you mean of course but again my warped humour is off!) 

Silver1 - blimey that was an early post  but could have joined you on here this morning too - up and down like a yoyo all night with dodgy tum, cramps, (.) (.) and story below
Ok you will have to help me with this one - I dont like asparagus! So it smells (but not of asparagus) and is a different colour?? Must ask DP as he is a big fan (although I will have to wait till I am speaking to him - there was a bit of an incident here last night - MALTESERGATE - I left a room with an unattended half eaten box of aforementioned goodies and left him watching the football - on the basis that I only want stress free things in my life so watching that useless overpaid bunch wouldnt cut it for me (Apols if any WAGS reading). On returning to the room, yes you have guessed it, he had scoffed the lot.      Not one left. OMG is that the way to treat a hormonal woman?? I'm not touching a drop of the sauce so the occasional chocolate is well deserved me thinks (well more than occasional if I am honest )
Think I will turn into the Malteser adverts and think of something to do to him - if he falls asleep I will give him a 'Malteser Makeover' with a permanent marker pen!!  All suggestions welcome

Back to you Silver -  for a good result for you today. Blimey this is going to be more loo trips for me as I am nervous for you. I darent test yet - think the Pregnyl does something funny and I got a strict instruction off my fave nurse at the hospital so I may be goody two shoes and wait till OTD on Sunday (yeah right!)

Hi SuzieSue10 - welcome to cramping and backache city - deep joy! However also a big fat welcome to the Naughty Nap Confessional Club - its great isnt it?! Loving it.

Sara76 and bambinoplease - hi there! Secret nappers at all? Bambino - I just keep going back to that poll that I copied earlier in this thread and rereading it - stay positive and relaxed as you can. OMG have you heard me like Zita West?  I had my meltdown a few days ago but this board has kept me boyed up since then.

Hope everyone else on the post is well

PS Are we supposed to be using the other link that Frankie B posted - dont want to get in bother  off FF! Frankie promise to post on the link!


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Rosalita, I am in shock I think but very happy!

As for the smelly wee thing my little sis said when she was pregnant hers smelt funny and look a funny colour - cloudy she sais, this along with sore boobies was her only sign so it may be looking good ladies.

Maltesergate happened to me the other night as well - although it was minstrelgate and DH just couldnt understand how I could cry   over him eating the rest of the bag!! He told me I was ridiculous   does he not realise without booze it is my only vice!!!

I think we should perhaps use the link that Frankie posted, I am worried now about   lol. I will see you over there gitlies!!

Stef xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!    Im in shock!. HCG 119.... I have no words.  for everyone else.xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

BFP. had to say it.xxxxxx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

THATS BRILLIANT SILVER CONGRATULATIONS - SO HAPPY NOW ALL WE NEED IS MORE BFP'S FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes we do.!! howd u do the dancing man?. well cool.  So how you feeling?.  Ive been told to just get checked over with gp just in case of uti or something because of back cramps but probably just my sesame seed.  You know it would be lovely to see a BFP on a wee test but im too scared to do it incase it says negative. what do you think?


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

check this out. http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

/links


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Def do a testwith your beta results it will def be positive even on afternoon wee (that smells of asparagus lol) it is an amzing feeling to see that second line, i have kept mine and I will never throw it away! I am so happy for you, its amazing 

I am feelin ok but keep getting really bad heartburn and slightly sicky feeling, oh and my bbs are HUUUUGE!!! I am sure they must weigh at least a stone each so they are tres uncomfy.

The dancing man  - if you click first on the moving M above the message box and faces and then add one of the bananas or an animated Gif then it does that. I just added lots of them lol!!!

I love the link you sent its amaxing to see what the embie(s) look like, I am now so excited but still very worried, dont think that will stop till babba in arms,

Stef xxx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

OH MY WORD! Congratulations Silver. Another Big Fat
WAYHAY due - and on an early test isnt it? 
Thats absolutely brilliant

xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thankyou. it hasnt quite sunk in yet.  Did a blood test on day 15 as was told to, wasnt going to as we thought seeing it on a stick 3 days later would be more fun but i couldnt wait anymore. I asked her to say it twice!!!  Still got bloomin cramps though.   thats a bit scary but i guess i just have to not worry too much. Hey Steph i started to feel a bit sicky last night actually after spending ages making a really nice dinner.  Thanks for the advice, we will do the pee test at weekend to see it as it feels like a dream.  Not even had sex to get pregnant!


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Steph, funny isint it, my 16 day embie resembles a cervix right now (or a bean).  Ha Ha. I think i shall call it beanie. ahh!. shush, beanie is sleeping. Oh my god i am going nuts!!!!!!!


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Silver, when I saw my 2 embies on the screen before ET one looked like really round and perfect and one looked a little messier   so they have been named PEA & SPROUT! Now you tell me they look like BEANS - what is it with me and veg?  
I love them already so much, xxx


----------



## sara76 (Sep 7, 2010)

hi 

congrate steffydil and silver on  so happy for both of u . it gave me lots of hope 

hi rosalita goodluck  

goodluck everyone  

afm still have dull period like pain


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Sara, dont panic about the dull period pain I have had that all the way through especially the last week or so and as you know I got a BFP.

The main thing is to try not to overanalyze as from what I can tell everyone is completely different, although saying that I did the same thing,

Best of luck, I will   for you to get your BFP.

Rosalita - how long before you test, I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!!!  

Lots of love Stef xx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning All

How are we all this morning?  Aches and pain update?? 

For me, I am not sure what is happening now - cramps have lessened and boobs less sore and less boulder like - unfortunately this happened last cycle as the effects of the Pregnyl wore off.  So, in my Twinge Analysis this means that the Pregnyl has now stopped supporting the uterus wall and everything reverting to normal.  I have sore ovaries which may mean that they are cranking themselves into gear for next cycle - or maybe they are still healing from ec she said hopefully??  Still have back ache but that is probably from loafing around for so long - not a uti as no asparagus pee  

Test not due till Sunday -but may test Saturday.  Steffydill - I am opposite to you - I have no desire to POAS - its almost like whilst I havent done it there is still hope

Feel a bit flat today and I hate being like this.    Could be lack of Maltesers in my life though

xx


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi Rosalita, you seem a little bit down so Aunt Tef Tef  says you need to go and get maltesers NOWWW - it is the only solution I am afraid and will make you feel so much better,

I am   you get a BFP tis weekend!!

Stef xx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

As mentioned before please can you post on our 2ww thread ~ TTC with TX http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247730.0 as the 2ww board is very busy this is where we guide the ladies who are on their 2ww chat and find support. I'm going to lock this thread now.

Many thanks

Frankie B


----------

